
Ask HN: Could we please stop using the term 'bro'? - jacquesm
This is something I&#x27;ve noticed sharply on the rise in recent times and it bothers me because it is not the kind of language that I think we should use to address each other here. The whole &#x27;brogrammer&#x27; culture strikes me as something to avoid, both as individuals and as a group we&#x27;re better off without that kind of stuff. Thank you.
======
kevando
There's a bro joke in here somewhere.

~~~
T-A
"All right, I'll stop using that word, sis."?

------
andrewmcwatters
Ugh, that 'brogrammer' culture. How off putting. I agree. We should be more
inclusive by formally asking them to relinquish aspects of their
sociolinguistical model of communication in order to allow others to feel like
they can participate in the community.

It's something to avoid because I don't like it. It's bad. I like diversity. I
mean, all types of people and cultures, just not yours. We're better off.
Thanks.

